# Printer type



## omokeji (Dec 18, 2015)

Dear all, I just finished a project, I need advice on a printer I can use to print a tag or sticker or label. I mean that will contain my my company name,bar code, my phone number and address, to paste at the back of my invention.
We
Thanks


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Moved to PC repairs and Upgrades.

If you don't get any good answers/responses in here. Let me know, and I'll move it back to Appliances.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Not to be specific but I think you definitely need a laser printer. Inkjet inks tend run and smudge when they get wet or moist.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Ditto on the laser printer. Don't forget to print out your web address on the label. 

Need a program to generate the bar code. Are you putting on a newer QR type or a traditional one for your tracking? Check out Avery.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Laser printers don't do well with printing on sticker labels. The heat sometimes cause issues. Not great for doing photo work either.

I use ink jet for bar codes have never had problems. They have become amazingly accurate over the years. You do have to use them every now and again though otherwise the jets will plug up.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Laser printers work fine for labels. Avery etc make labels specifically designed for them. I have printed thousands of labels on a laser printer and never had a problem.


----------



## omokeji (Dec 18, 2015)

What kind of lebel materials do I need to get, please can u upload any type that u have made with laser before


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

First you need to decide on what size label and what info you want to include. Check out Avery. They may have a (free) downloadable template for you to start with and adapt.

I suggested laser, because you still can print normal items, along with the peel n stick labels. Cost of a decent laser is about 3-4x more than an inkjet machine, but you save on the print cartridges and the print time is less.

I would try and stay away from one of those all-in-one machines (printer, fax, scanner...) for your label printer. IMHO, the feeds don't seem to work as well for the labels and tend to jamb easier. 

If substantial number look into a dedicated thermal printer. Text doesn't smear and doesn't use a cartridge.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

If the only thing you are doing with it is printing labels/stickers, perhaps a thermal label printer would be best. 

Examples here: http://www.uline.com/BL_8650/Dymo-Label-Printers

(not an endorsement of that site or any products on it, just a google search result).


----------



## bradleyshome (Mar 16, 2016)

hyunelan2 said:


> If the only thing you are doing with it is printing labels/stickers, perhaps a thermal label printer would be best.
> 
> Examples here: http://www.uline.com/BL_8650/Dymo-Label-Printers
> 
> (not an endorsement of that site or any products on it, just a google search result).


Yeah go with something like this as there's no problems with the ink running if it gets wet and no heat sticker issues as with laser.


----------

